# Survey data Need a way to normalize



## Diffy (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey, Off topic question here, but I have this survey data.  It asks people to rank things with a 1-10 scale, 1 being their least favorite and 10 being their favorite.  The problem is that a 1 to 10 scale from person to person is so different.  Some people do not hesitate to give tens while others tend to be more conservative and will think that 7 is a very good score.  

I need a way to normalize this data so that I can find the overall favorite.  Has anyone dealt with a problem like this, or can anyone justify to me that it is a non-issue? 

Any feed back is appreciated.

-dif


----------



## Oorang (Jun 8, 2007)

A per person historical would be ideal, then you could offset all response by 5 - the median.


----------



## Lewiy (Jun 9, 2007)

> Hey, Off topic question here



Putting it back on topic, you may want to look at the STANDARDIZE function in Excel.  Been a few years since statistics at college and the help files are not overly helpful but it looks like it may be useful in this situation.


----------

